# 1fish2fish Red Fish New Fish!



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I got my reds today :-D

As far as I can tell I have 2 males and 4 females. Out of those both males look nice, one slightly better than the other, there's one female with a deformity in her fin so she'll get sold when she's old enough. I have two NICE females and the 4th one is decent as well.

These guys are itty bitty.. for some reason I pictured them as bigger... guess I'm used to Karen's "giant" babies ;-) But they're eating already so hopefully they'll start putting on weight fast.


The males I'll keep jarred and the females will be in a sorority "growout" unless they start showing aggression. 

They took readily to the kens crumbles I put in the tank so that's good. I'll be feeding them live BBS, frozen BBS and daphnia, and dried foods.

I'm running out the door for a meeting right now but I'll try to post pics tonight if I don't get back too late.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Poor baby girl with the deformity!


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't wait to see pics of them!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm too tired to do a photo shoot now so y'all will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon.

The girls are warmed up now and are so beautiful. Great cambodian color like Beat's kids. The one girl isn't severely deformed... just a wonky ray. No reason she can't be somebody's pet. Her body is perfect, just her caudal fin is messed up.

The males are still at room temp so they're not fully colored up. I'll set them up with a heater here in a couple minutes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like they're settling in nicely.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

aww poor little female i'll take her! My babygirl barely his an fins but shes my fav


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see pictures! I LOVE red Bettas. LOOOOOOOVE!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's some pics. They suck because these kids do not stop moving... guess no one trained them to pose for the camera from birth LOL

I didn't get pics of one of the males and the one I did get doesn't look good because they're still cold. I'll try to get better pics of everyone once they've had a few days to settle in.

They're all eating pretty good. They seem to really like the Ken's Crumbles but not so much the NLS grow. I'm also feeding them frozen daphnia and I'm going to try frozen brine shrimp tonight. BBS is too small for them at this point.

Here's the girl with the wonky caudal. I'm hoping that it's just a nip because she has a beautiful dorsal









One of the males. Nice branching.









One of my two favorite females thus far.









Group Shot









This is girl 3 (rated by my preference). 









Girl 1. She's got excellent branching (which you can't see in this pic). She's also the biggest and best eater.









Girl 2. 









Here's their temporary sorority. It's only 5 gallons but I'll probably jar them after while so it'll make due.



















Right now I'm just going to try to keep them constantly fat and do daily water changes and get them growing. Hopefully they'll start to grow and fin out and be breeding size in a couple months.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice group of reds there! 
I wonder what color that male will turn into? He looks like he's between a cambodian and a red right now lol. Nice females in that bunch too...
Hopefully we'll be able to spawn our reds' soon!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm hoping he's red.. but if not that's fine because I like cambodians as well. He's not fully colored up in that picture though so he's probably a lot redder. The other male is nicer IMO but he's in a plastic jar and it's too hard to get pics with.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

So.....

I think miss wonky tail may actually be a male. I've noticed nips in the fins of some of the girls over the past couple days and now I just saw "her" flaring at one of the other females.

I'm gonna jar "her" with the other two males and see what happens.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You should name him Willy Wonky fins. 

They're really cute! I can't wait to see them get bigger and prettier!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

New fish are always exciting!  I honestly wish you the best of luck with them. Just remember that every breeder keeps their best fish regardless of what they say. The only exception is if they are quitting the hobby.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Willy Wonky is a cute name! lol


----------

